# I'm not a failed fosterer!! :D



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

We took Molly in a month a go she was being given for free on an ad site at just 5 weeks old. We got her fed her with formula through a syringe and eventually got her weaned. She was utterly adorable. I had convinced myself I couldn't let her go but last week I got thinking if I did find her a wonderful home I could help one more.

So we found a couple who's kid recently moved out to uni and they were looking for a pet. When I went to see them with Molly. They had everything ready for her and are an amazing couple who utterly doted on her.

It felt right and good and she is going to be a very spoilt and lucky girl.

Utterly heart broken she has gone but utterly happy I could give something so precious to such wonderful people. 

nekitty P.S I got her to promise me to send pics of Mol as she grows up so we'll all get to see the beautiful queen she becomes  Plus they will be keeping her beautiful name !


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You are the best kind of foster mom! Good on you. What a gift you have given this couple. 

Time to celebrate. One more cat has a great home and you are responsible for it!

:worship *GREAT JOB!*


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

That's great news!  I know it's probably a bit bittersweet to give her up, but it sounds like Molly's new family are thrilled to have her. It's rewarding to be able to match a foster up with a great forever home, especially when you get to see how happy kitty makes her new family!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Aw, it's great news that you have had success at being a foster and having the best possible outcome for your first.

BUT
 ... no Molly fixes? <sniffles> :sad2 No no, I'll be alright <waves hand brushing away> :crying Mol-lee

SERIOUSLY: I think you have done fantastic, truly fantastic. From what you said she will be so spoiled and that little heart theif deserves nothing less


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I know cat face it is so bitter sweet isn't it. The thing is if I can be tough enough to find her a home I can do anything. Heres something to knock your teeth out again 

I better get my regular Molly updates from them though or I shall be having some serious phone calls!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a face! Soooo cute!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

The ultimate kitten face! <sighs>


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

She is SO sweet!!! What an amazing thing you have done. Your desire to help more is so heart warming!!! She will have an amazing life, thanks to you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

WOOO-HOOO!! Molly has a permanent home!!! Yea for Molly, Yea for you, and Yea for uni parents!!! I hope, hope, hope you got them to join CF so we can all stay updated!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh...Heart Melt!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone ! And thats a really good idea Marcia


----------

